# XM Satellite says federal regulators launch probes



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

http://yahoo.reuters.com/stocks/Quo...6-04-27_11-41-24_WEN5888&symbol=XMSR.O&rpc=44


> NEW YORK, April 27 (Reuters) - XM Satellite Radio Holdings Inc.(XMSR.O: Quote, Profile, Research) on Thursday said federal regulators have launched a probe into its marketing activities, including areas such as billing and rebates.


More....


----------

